# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos in cement tile underlay

## paddyjoy

Hi, 
Just started doing a small kitchen reno at home. I found some insulation board in the external walls which possibly contains asbestos, not really worried about as I will leave it undisturbed and board it back over.  
I am however concerned about the tile underlay that is nailed to the old floor boards, it's hard to know how old but I'm assuming it is pre 1980 as the house is 100 years old and the kitchen has 3 different floors on top of each other. Timber, ceramic tiles and slate (with an inch of mortar thrown in!). Couldn't find much info on google regarding asbestos in tile underlays however I'm assuming because it's a compressed cement product there is some possibility it could contain some.   
I'm thinking that it is probably worthwhile getting it tested because if it comes back clear I can safely rip out all the floors quick quickly. If I don't get it tested and assume it does contain asbestos I will have to carefully work down through each layer trying not to disturb it which will be painful...... 
any thoughts?

----------


## watson

Have a look through the Stickies and the Library on the Asbestos subject. You'll find lots of advice there.

----------


## goldie1

Its most proberbly asbestos depending on the age. Have a look at this threadhttp://www.renovateforum.com/f217/ha...aining-101780/

----------


## Bloss

Why bother getting tested? Almost certainly asbestos and you need to deal with it safely anyway and in accordance with the rule sin NSW - so read the NSW stickies and do what it says. In ACT small amounts can be removed & disposed of (in restricted places) by individuals - not sure what is the case in Sydney (so read up and save the test money).

----------


## paddyjoy

Thanks guys, some good info in the stickies...   

> Why bother getting tested?

  I guess I'm just clinging to the small chance that it is asbestos free. If there is no asbestos the cost to remove the floor is my time + one load to the tip. If there is asbestos there I would feel better getting a professional to do it which will be considerabley more expensive.

----------


## Bloss

Your money, but bound asbestos like this is a very low risk substance.

----------


## intertd6

I agree insitu bound asbestos is a low risk substance if its left in place & you don't disturb it, break it, sand it, then breath in the released fibres. 
regards inter

----------


## paddyjoy

You guys were right, "Chrysotile Asbestos Detected"  :No:

----------

